# Sam Rayburn



## Rugerroy17 (Jul 11, 2007)

I live in Spring Tx and own a fish camp on Rayburn, I go fishing by my self most of the time.Looking for an experienced bass fisherman to go and help share the costs and hangout..Im 57 semi retired and very experienced..thanks Roy no drunks please


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Awesome gesture..

I wish I had more time.. Iâ€™m nowhere near semi-retired.


----------



## Rugerroy17 (Jul 11, 2007)

call or text 713-826-6768


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Let me know when. I've fished Rayburn for years, mostly out of Hanks Creek area. (Deer stand, the Canyons etc. This weekend isn't good but open going forward with a little notice. I also live in Spring near Steubner and Louetta


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

what area of Sam Rayburn
We are around Pineland


----------



## Rugerroy17 (Jul 11, 2007)

*rayburn*

my place is in the Black Forest neighborhood. not far from Zavalla


----------

